# Rapp's Butler PA Show, January 17, Fresh Meat



## Howard Gordon (Jan 3, 2016)

Here are some bikes that are new to the market that I will have for sale at the Butler show along with other bikes and parts.  Can't wait.  Howard Gordon
Wing Bar







Crescent






Schwinn Hornet




Monark Airman Hanging Tank






Motobike




Schwinn Streamline?




Schwinn LaSalle DX Project


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2016)

I love those Wingbars!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 3, 2016)

thanks howard for putting thees on it gives some idea whats comeing to the show great looking bikes for sale .  from bicycle larry


----------

